# If you thought EPA RRP had faded away...



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

You are wrong... 

Salem MA contractor fined $28,125.00 for violating RRP rules

Must have pissed off the competition.


> The violation was brought to EPA’s attention via an anonymous tip, after which EPA and Maine Dept. of Environmental Protection performed an inspection of the site in Feb. 2012


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

When i took the course, they made no bones about droppin' a dime on the _'uncomplaint'_ polluters out there.

They not only want their hidden tax, they are actively cultivating a dog eat dog mentality among us to collect it

meanwhile....there's folks like Monsanto

try and drop a dime on them!

~CS~


----------

